# Hi Guys, (another Newbie)



## Crazy_Fox (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi People, 

My name is Dave, from Nottingham, UK. I'm recently re-discovering my love of the Martial Arts, after taking up Shotokan Karate as a youngster in my teenage years and achieving Yellow Belt, before leaving due to work commitments which was a great shame as I really enjoyed my time there and the self-confidence it provided was excellent.

I return after aprox 5-7 years in the wilderness and trying my hand (or foot lol) at a different style Tae Kwon Do, although starting from scratch at White I'm really looking forward to the training and hopefully learn and find as much enjoyment in Tae Kwon Do as I did in Shotokan.

I look forward to chatting to you all very soon, this hopefully will be my first post of many. 

Thanks for reading.
Dave


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  I hope you have fun with your new style.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome and we have some of the great Tae Kwon Do people on the board so ask away and read alot of interesting post. Looking forward to your input


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Dave, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT fellow Tae kwon Doist.  I look forward to your posts in the KMA section.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back to MA and welcome to the site and have fun!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, fellow TKDer!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome on the board! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome, and thanks for sharing a bit about yourself. Good luck in your new venture.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------

